# West Coast Florida Areas in Summer 2010--Can't decide where and when



## Egret1986 (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't believe in all our travels, we've never been to the West coast of  Florida.  I've read about all the areas and the resorts, along with reviews here on TUG and elsewhere and I still am unsure.  Too many great choices I suppose.  I wish I could get something for Spring break (April 2010), but I think since the timeframe is a one-week period that my chances are slim to get what I want.  My only other option is summer.  There are four of us; Mom, Dad and what will be two 16-year-olds boys.  We're not interested in shopping, restaurants and nightlife.   I've been looking at Marco Island, Sanibel, Siesta Key, Sarasota, Fort Meyers areas.  My sons enjoy the beach.  They have a good time and enjoy Hilton Head.  For the next two years, we're trying to keep vacation costs down, so the Caribbean isn't an option but would like to find somewhere with bluer waters and whiter sands and more tropical.  I started a thread a few weeks back about snorkeling on the West coast, but didn't get any feedback on that.  So I guess there aren't any really good snorkeling areas.  Checking out the Everglades, kayaking, jet skiing, eco tours, shelling, biking are the kinds of things that would be of interest to us (outdoor activities, nature).  June is the wettest, July is the hottest and August has the best potential for hurricanes.  Which month and where?  Any input anyone?  In RCI, I've seen availability on Marco at the HGVC resorts, one on Sanibel, a couple in Fort Meyers, a couple in Sarasota.  I haven't seen too much on the Panhandle, which many have raved about.  If you've got the time to share your thoughts about your favorite areas and/or resorts, I'd be really interested!  Thanks!


----------



## Judy (Jan 17, 2009)

Dial an Exchange www.daelive.com  has availability on the Panhandle during 2009.  They tend to get their inventory a little later than RCI, but if you put in a request, perhaps they can get you something in 2010.  You don't need to join to search their website.  Also, there's a "Ask DAE" forum here on TUG.

April is usually a nice month in southwest Florida, as is May.  Fort Myers Beach can be very nice, but the water isn't very clear because of the river and islands in the area.  Sanibel is very nice for beaches and shelling, but is a long drive from the Everglades as is Sarasota.  I've not been to Marco for a very long time, but it's closer to the Everglades and from what I've heard, it might meet your requirements.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Thank you, Judy!  Anyone else have an opinion about which summer month might be best?*

I would still love to go during Spring Break, but that option might not materialize.  I'd appreciate maybe some of you Gulf Coast Florida residents chiming in on the three summer months.  Wettest, hottest, or most prone to hurricanes?  I'd prefer August in 2010 if I can't get something for Spring break; but I am concerned about hurricanes.  I know in Virginia, we really don't get concerned about the hurricane season until mid-September and October.


----------



## Nancy (Jan 17, 2009)

*Summer in FL*

We live part-time in Va and part-time in FL.  We enjoy FL in the summer and usually bring grandkids down with us.  I would suggest Ft. Myers Beach area because it has a town area that the kids might enjoy.  We personally prefer the St.Pete/Clearwater area.

Nancy

ps.  Have been here all months and not sure one is better than another one.  It will be hot!


----------



## fillde (Jan 17, 2009)

check out this article. Anna Maria Island is beautiful year round. Many timehares on the island. Include Long Boat key which is connected to Anna Maria Isld. http://www.usatoday.com/travel/destinations/2008-12-11-anna-maria-island_N.htm


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 17, 2009)

Egret

We vacation at HH every year. 

I do not live in Florida but have visited most places along the gulf side and adore the beaches there and the water. I do not recall any major bike trail areas like HHI though.

Sarasota is very busy and more city like with city traffic than laid back Longboat/Anna Maria but yet close enough to get to.  We hate traffic jams as we drive in that back home. Siesta Key is close by and the beaches are noted on the Travel Channel but I found it very busy and that was November. St Armand Circle is an area to eat and shop.


 Green blue waters along the Panhandle and wide soft sandy beaches but I did not care for Panama Beach area I preferred Destin area. PBC was pretty honky tonky but there are attractions for teens and a club for 21 yr olds. It's cold in spring and fall which suprised me.

Marco is a small gorgeous island but there is not a lot to do beside the beach but it is really pretty and very ,very clean. The beach is just heavenly. You can head south and the kids would like the everglades airboat ride. Charter Club and Eagle's Nest are good choices. Homes are one level and pretty pastels. I found it very relaxing and not city like in any way.

Sanibel, Bonita area, Siesta Key(Crescent beach, Lido Beach) and the quieter Bradenton Beach/Anna Maria. Like those areas far more than Ft Myers.

Anna Maria link to things         http://www.2fla.com/island_restaurant_guide.htm

Tampa has Busch Gardens which you may want to consider to keep teens happy. There are timeshares in Maderia and Treasure Island but I have not been to those areas.

St John's Pass nearer to Tampa:  http://www.johnspass.com

List of State Parks in the gulfside: http://www.floridastateparks.org/FindaPark.cfm?Dist=Southwest

Naples area:  http://www.paradisecoast.com/cms/d/hidden_treasures_await_discovery_in_naples.php

Tampa airport has good rates and has easy access. RSW is normally a little pricier and further south.

In August you need to worry more about hurricanes so I would buy trip insurance in case there is an issue. 

Summer traffic with kids out of school is busy everywhere.


----------



## gretel (Jan 17, 2009)

*My thoughts*

I go to the west coast of Florida every year for six weeks in the summer. I bring my mom and two sons, now ages 9 and 11.  I stay along the entire coast, trying all different places and resorts.  I go down the end of June and stay the month of July. I found that the end of June is perfect weather. As July rolls along, the number of rainy days increases. Try to stay for the 4th of July. Fun watching fireworks on the beach!

I've stayed in Panama City Beach. The beaches were beautiful and there were a lot of restaurants and a cute zoo. Otherwise, it is a little seedy from the Spring Breakers.  Weather in April was iffy for the beach. Some days ok.

I stayed in Marco Island a few times. I don't love the shelly beach and the high rises. It is a nice place to go and convenient for the Everglades (which is a fun trip for the boys for sure but bring mosquito repellant!).  I prefer more laid back; Marco Island isn't that way.

Sanibel has pretty beaches and a more laid back feel. However, it was a little too sedate for us. My kids were bored and I ran out of close restaurant and shopping possibilities without crossing the bridge.

Fort Meyers was pretty convenient for traveling to the south. There aren't a lot of great places to stay. I haven't fully explored the area yet.

My favorite is the Anna Maria Island/Longboat area, where I stay for at least two weeks.  It is an hour drive to Tampa (dog racing, casino, Busch Gardens, Dali museum) and about two hours to Disney (day trip but I usually rent one night at a hotel and do two days of theme parks).  I have driven to the Everglades from the Anna Maria area but it is really too long.

HTH!


----------



## Nancy (Jan 18, 2009)

*Biking Hiking Trails*

There are many in Florida.  Here in Pinellas County there is one that runs the entire lenghth from North to South.  Other counties have very nice ones also.  (I'm just more familiar with the one in Pinellas).

Nancy

ps.  There are places to rent bicycles also.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Thank you everyone, this is all very helpful info in decision-making.*

I thought Marco Island would be a great destination, but we like laid-back.  High-rise beach areas don't really appeal to us (like Myrtle Beach/Virginia Beach).  I was strongly considering the Charter Club of Marco Island.  Someon in another thread mentioned they cared for this resort less because if was more of a mega-resort than the other HGVC resorts.  We prefer smaller resorts, so I hesitate to even consider this one even though the reviews were pretty awesome. 

I wouldn't really want to go to the Pandhandle in April because the temperatures would be cooler, but believe that would be nice in the Summer.  I've heard alot here on TUG from different members about Destin.  But I rarely see anything in Destin.  I've always wanted to go to Sanibel.  One of the things I remember vividly from the spiel by the timeshare salesman that sold us our first timeshare back in 1984 was being able to trade to a beautiful and wonderous place like Casa Ybel on Sanibel Island.  I've been seeing some August weeks, usually the latter part of the month for some resorts on Sanibel.  I've also heard lots of people who love the Long Boat Key/Anna Maria Island areas.  My sons don't really like a bunch of activities and are happy with the beach and pool and any activities that explore natural areas (bike riding, kayaking, etc).   I also wonder if the calm Gulf coast will bore them, not having the waves that they enjoy.  Your responses and links have helped greatly!  Thank you!


----------



## Mjpierce (Jan 18, 2009)

Anna Maria is a fantastic place, especially if you liked laid back.  Fly into Sarasota Braedenton airport (SRQ) and it is only a 20 minute drive.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2009)

*Sanibel*



Egret1986 said:


> I thought Marco Island would be a great destination, but we like laid-back.  High-rise beach areas don't really appeal to us (like Myrtle Beach/Virginia Beach).  I was strongly considering the Charter Club of Marco Island.  Someon in another thread mentioned they cared for this resort less because if was more of a mega-resort than the other HGVC resorts.  We prefer smaller resorts, so I hesitate to even consider this one even though the reviews were pretty awesome.
> 
> I wouldn't really want to go to the Pandhandle in April because the temperatures would be cooler, but believe that would be nice in the Summer.  I've heard alot here on TUG from different members about Destin.  But I rarely see anything in Destin.  I've always wanted to go to Sanibel.  One of the things I remember vividly from the spiel by the timeshare salesman that sold us our first timeshare back in 1984 was being able to trade to a beautiful and wonderous place like Casa Ybel on Sanibel Island.  I've been seeing some August weeks, usually the latter part of the month for some resorts on Sanibel.  I've also heard lots of people who love the Long Boat Key/Anna Maria Island areas.  My sons don't really like a bunch of activities and are happy with the beach and pool and any activities that explore natural areas (bike riding, kayaking, etc).   I also wonder if the calm Gulf coast will bore them, not having the waves that they enjoy.  Your responses and links have helped greatly!  Thank you!



Based on your comments, I think you would love Sanibel.  I used to own a couple of weeks there, and it is a truly beautiful and natural island.  There are lots of bike paths, a large nature preserve, an historic lighthouse, and miles of beautiful beaches.  Longboat Key is very nice, but I think Sanibel is prettier and more unspoiled.  As others have stated, Marco has too many high rises, not enough charm, and not enough foliage for my taste.  I haven't spent enough time on Anna Maria Island to have an opinion on it.  Wherever you choose, have a fun vacation!

Steve


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 18, 2009)

It's been a few years since my family has been to the Gulf Coast.  We really enjoyed the white sandy beaches of the Bonita Beach area.  Additionally, your boys might really enjoy the Corkscrew Swamp Sanctuary in Naples as my children did.  It's about 30-40 mins south of Bonita Beach.  Check this out:

http://www.corkscrew.audubon.org/Information/Information.html
Corkscrew Information


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

Sanibel also has Captiva adjacent.  South Seas on Captiva is a nice resort.  There are charters to go shelling on some of the nearby islands.  Check out:

http://www.bestofsanibelcaptiva.com/

Be sure to visit the  message board there.

HTH


----------



## Judy (Jan 19, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> Checking out the Everglades, kayaking, jet skiing, eco tours, shelling, biking are the kinds of things that would be of interest to us (outdoor activities, nature).





> we like laid-back. High-rise beach areas don't really appeal to us



I'm having trouble understanding your concept of "laid-back" because of the "jet skiing".  Usually resort areas that offer jet skiing don't fit my definition of "laid back".


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Having been to Marco in 2008 I did not consider it high rise central at all but yes along the best part of the beach there are high rise resorts and private condos but it is nowhere close to anything commercial like Myrtle or Virginia Beach.  In fact I think HHI has far of them than Marco.

Captiva I stayed at SS Plantation House prehurricane with lush foliage and those special trees. I must tell you that we did not want to leave Captiva even to go a few miles to Sanibel. It takes 30 minutes to get from Captiva to the mainland. Sanibel bike paths are unlike HHI but there are paths that are well used so since you have always wanted to go there like we did I would also agree on that destination for you. There are grocers and lots of mom and pop places to eat. There is a grocer before the bridge to Sanibel from Ft Myers. Fee to cross the bridge. The Entertainment Book had lots of coupons when we went for tourist cruises and places to eat. Maybe it was the Ft Myers book but this was back in 2003. I wait until the price drops in March to buy for under $10.00 free shipping.

From what you mentioned that's your best bet and if you want to leave for a day you can explore some of the other areas but I doubt you'll want to leave the island. Beware that there are no see ums something I did not know existed and I got bit on my legs pretty bad while doing the Sanibel Stoop. I itched for 2 weeks solid so bring some heavy duty spray that repels them. Best seashells I have ever seen in my entire life. You can hear them jingle on the shore when you wake up.

It's all good!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 19, 2009)

*We've never been jet-skiing; I'm just trying to figure out if my sons will be bored..*



Judy said:


> I'm having trouble understanding your concept of "laid-back" because of the "jet skiing".  Usually resort areas that offer jet skiing don't fit my definition of "laid back".



...to tears.  When we we've done the National Parks the last few years, they've had a great time exploring the areas.  The're 15 now and will be 16 then.  I have no real desire to go jet skiing nor does my husband.  We're going to Cocoa Beach this year for Spring Break.  I asked them about jet skiing and parasailing and things like that.  I know there is a great-sounding eco tour that is one-on-one with the guide that takes you kayaking to see the dolphins and manatees and that is something I have not discussed with them, but know it is something they would enjoy.  I think one son really wants to go jet-skiing and parasailing; more of an adventurer and thrill-seeker.  The other said he doesn't think so.  He had a scare on indoor go-karting, so he's not really into the thrill-seeking.   Everyone in our family likes laid-back, but I'm concerned that they just might find the areas a bit too low key.  I could lay on a beach, walk the shoreline, and swim in the pool and be perfectly contented.


----------



## Don (Jan 19, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> June is the wettest, July is the hottest and August has the best potential for hurricanes.  Which month and where?  Any input anyone?



June 1st to the end of Nov. is the rainy season,  It can rain every day or just every few days.  And then they are usually scattered showers.  Temperature wise, the gulf coast in the summer is about the same as Virginia in the high summer.  Usually around 90 to 95 deg.  The only difference is the humidity which is usually 75 - 80%.


----------



## Steve (Jan 19, 2009)

*Marco Island photos*



pcgirl54 said:


> Having been to Marco in 2008 I did not consider it high rise central at all but yes along the best part of the beach there are high rise resorts and private condos but it is nowhere close to anything commercial like Myrtle or Virginia Beach.  In fact I think HHI has far of them than Marco.



I question this statement just a tiny bit.  Hilton Head Island has a strict height limit on buildings.  They cannot be more than 5 stories tall with an additional ground floor parking level...making a total of 6 floors.  (There is one exception to this, the Marriott hotel in Palmetto Dunes Resort which is 10 stories high.  Originally built as a Hyatt Regency, this hotel was allowed before the height limit was in place.)  As you drive around, you don't see a wall of high rise buildings along the oceanfront.  You see lush foliage.

In contrast, almost the whole beachfront of Marco Island is lined with very tall high rise hotels, timeshares and condos. Unless Hilton Head has changed drastically since my last visit , I don't think it is in quite the same category as Marco.  There's no question that Marco has a beautiful beach...and it isn't a large city like Virginia Beach or even Myrtle Beach.  But it is very much a high rise location.  Here are a couple of pictures of Marco Island to illustrate my point:


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Steve nice pics and I recall staring at that top floor from the beach. Wish I was there now instead of in 2 ft of snow and ice.  In fact I wish I was anywhere on HHI or on the gulf right now. It's been so cold here.

Hilton Head has a plethora of condos,villas,hotels and timeshares many of which are tall and many which are not. It is not high rise central and also not like Sanibel or Anna Maria. 

On Marco we saw many one story Florida homes that are painted in tropical colors with roofs or accents to match and flower beds,small manicured lawns and shrubs.  Not much in the way of shopping nor are there tons of restaurants like HH. 
 There is a very beautiful Marriott Hotel & Spa and a Hilton spread between Marriott Crystal Shores ,Eagle's Nest and Charter Club and Club of Marco Island. Beach is divine. It's not like Daytona, MB or VB where the tall buildings are stacked next to each other like NYC with little room between them or extremely commercial. 

Sanibel should be a good fit for the OP based on the wish list.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Thank you, everyone, for your thoughts and opinions on my behalf!*

We will be in Hilton Head in July 2010, so the biking isn't a big deal in Florida.  That is one thing we look forward to in Hilton Head, the bike paths and biking on the beach when the tide is out.  We've done this every 2-3 years for several years and that is our favorite part.  Living within 2 hours of the Outer Banks of NC, we also enjoy this area.  I've been going there for most of my life.  Things have built up considerably over the years, but it still has a very natural and laid-back feel that we enjoy.  I haven't been to Myrtle Beach for about 30-some years.  Although I enjoyed it then, I don't think I would now.  I live 45 minutes from Virginia Beach, but very rarely go there.  We only go when there's one of the two major art shows along the boardwalk.  I can't say that I'm totally a non-high rise beach lover because several years ago we went to Sunny Isles, FL (pre-kids) and thoroughly enjoyed it.  It was a fun area.  However, the things we do with the kids and enjoy is different from what we do as a couple only usually.

Do we really have to go to the Caribbean for some good snorkeling?  I am assuming that the answer is "yes".  My husband and I celebrated our 25th this past May on a Tradewinds cruise and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves.  We talked about how much the boys would enjoy the experience.  We plan to look into a trip like that for their graduation, but don't see us being able to go to the Caribbean before then.  I was really hoping that a similar experience might be found somewhere in Florida, but on my web searches and asking about snorkeling on TUG, I haven't found that there is such a place.  

So, thank you, everyone, for your input!!!!!!!!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Obviously proud of your former hometown, Don!*



Don said:


> June 1st to the end of Nov. is the rainy season,  It can rain every day or just every few days.  And then they are usually scattered showers.  Temperature wise, the gulf coast in the summer is about the same as Virginia in the high summer.  Usually around 90 to 95 deg.  The only difference is the humidity which is usually 75 - 80%.



I was born and raised in Portsmouth.  I moved away also about 13 years ago.  I moved to Western Branch in Chesapeake, about 3 miles away.  

Thank you for your input.  Is the rain like most places that I have visited in Florida in the summer, mostly a brief afternoon shower?


----------



## gretel (Jan 20, 2009)

*Cocoa*

Check out St. Johns Pass and the Lone Cabbage Fish Camp (http://www.twisterairboatrides.com/). Reserve a little twister ride if you want something a little wild for the boys. I do this every year with my sons. It's loads of fun!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 20, 2009)

Anna Maria, Long Boat Key, St Pete Beach, Pass a Grille, Indian Rocks Beach, Clearwater Beach.


----------



## tombo (Jan 20, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> In RCI, I've seen availability on Marco at the HGVC resorts, one on Sanibel, a couple in Fort Meyers, a couple in Sarasota.  I haven't seen too much on the Panhandle, which many have raved about.




There is a reason you don't see much availability on the panhandle, and that is because the panhandle is wonderful! Most owners use their weeks themselves, or they are grabbed up as soon as they are deposited with RCI or II. 

Destin is great and the Sandestin resort has 36 holes of golf, restaurants, shopping, and loads of bike trails. The Wyndham Bay Club 2, The Bay Club of Sandestin, and Clyb Intrawest are all located in this complex but none are on the beach, they are on the bay (which is beautiful too). You have to drive or take the shuttle to the beach. The beaches anywhere on the panhandle are wide soft sugar white sand with blue green water similar to what you see in the caribbean. The Destin Holiday Beach resort is the only timeshare directly on the ocean. It is older but well maintained and a wonderful location with a water park across the street and many restaurants within walking distance. There are several Wyndhams across the street from the beach and some of their rooms have views of the ocean. Destin is very expensive for food and golf since it is considered the high class area of the "Redneck Riviera".

Panama City is great if you stay on the west end of the beach which is away from all of the bars and nightly teenage traffic jams. The new Wyndham is not sold out and has been depositing many weeks (yes even summer weeks) in RCI. RCI had a 4th of July 1 bed room that I didn't put it on hold while I searched more availability, and it was gone in less than 5 minutes when I went back. This resort is right on the beach, all units ocean front, and brand new. The almost new Escapes to Tropical Breezes is  also Ocean front on the west end as is the older (but nice) Landmark Holiday Beach Resort. All of these reorts are on the west end away from the crowds of teenagers and most require someone to be at least 25 to check in. All of these resorts have 100% of the units with private ocean front balconies with views making you never want to eat out. We usually cook in the room after we watch the sun set over the ocean while having drinks. If you can snag one of these summer weeks get it.

If you stay on the east end of PC in Ocean Towers or the Summit in PC you are within walking distance to all of the wild bars (Club Lavella etc) made famous on girls gone wild. Traffic after the sun goes down crawls with teenagers cruising and throwing beads. Only stay here if you are young or young at heart and if you don't mind being trapped in your room every night since trying to drive anywhere is futile during spring break weeks or summer months when school is out. The Marriott is about a 20 minute drive from the beach which rules it out for me. I like to walk to the beach and back without ever cranking my car so I personally don't like the Marriott's location. 

The west coast beaches farther south on Sanibel Island etc are great too, but they are 10 to 14 hours farther by car than the panhandle is from me, so I have not been there in years. If you can get a summer week on the panhandle I don't think you could possibly be disappointed.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Thank you, Steve, for sharing the pictures!*



Steve said:


> I question this statement just a tiny bit.  Hilton Head Island has a strict height limit on buildings.  They cannot be more than 5 stories tall with an additional ground floor parking level...making a total of 6 floors.  (There is one exception to this, the Marriott hotel in Palmetto Dunes Resort which is 10 stories high.  Originally built as a Hyatt Regency, this hotel was allowed before the height limit was in place.)  As you drive around, you don't see a wall of high rise buildings along the oceanfront.  You see lush foliage.
> 
> In contrast, almost the whole beachfront of Marco Island is lined with very tall high rise hotels, timeshares and condos. Unless Hilton Head has changed drastically since my last visit , I don't think it is in quite the same category as Marco.  There's no question that Marco has a beautiful beach...and it isn't a large city like Virginia Beach or even Myrtle Beach.  But it is very much a high rise location.  Here are a couple of pictures of Marco Island to illustrate my point:



Gorgeous beach and beautiful blue water!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Thanks for the suggestion!*



gretel said:


> Check out St. Johns Pass and the Lone Cabbage Fish Camp (http://www.twisterairboatrides.com/). Reserve a little twister ride if you want something a little wild for the boys. I do this every year with my sons. It's loads of fun!



I appreciate that!  I've only been to Cocoa Beach once and that was for an afternoon only that was a bit chilly and overcast, so I am not at all familiar with area.  We definitely will be checking out Cape Canaveral also.  I'm sure that will hold a great interest for my sons.  Your suggestion sounds fun!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Thanks, Jim!*



Jim Bryan said:


> Anna Maria, Long Boat Key, St Pete Beach, Pass a Grille, Indian Rocks Beach, Clearwater Beach.



I've read lots of posts in my search of the areas along the Gulf Coast and I keep hearing raves about these areas.  At this point, I don't really think I can go wrong!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 20, 2009)

*There is an availability at Escapes to Tropical Breezes in April 2010*



tombo said:


> There is a reason you don't see much availability on the panhandle, and that is because the panhandle is wonderful! Most owners use their weeks themselves, or they are grabbed up as soon as they are deposited with RCI or II.
> 
> Destin is great and the Sandestin resort has 36 holes of golf, restaurants, shopping, and loads of bike trails. The Wyndham Bay Club 2, The Bay Club of Sandestin, and Clyb Intrawest are all located in this complex but none are on the beach, they are on the bay (which is beautiful too). You have to drive or take the shuttle to the beach. The beaches anywhere on the panhandle are wide soft sugar white sand with blue green water similar to what you see in the caribbean. The Destin Holiday Beach resort is the only timeshare directly on the ocean. It is older but well maintained and a wonderful location with a water park across the street and many restaurants within walking distance. There are several Wyndhams across the street from the beach and some of their rooms have views of the ocean. Destin is very expensive for food and golf since it is considered the high class area of the "Redneck Riviera".
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, it is the week after the one I need.  I was really interested because it's a 2-Bedroom Gold Crown, oceanfront.  I'm surprised it's been setting there for so long.  It is probably your posts from the past about Destin that have really caught my attention.  

I really think you're right about not being disappointed if I can snag a week on the Panhandle at one of the resorts you have suggested.  I occasionally do see Landmark from time to time.

Thank you for taking the time to share this info!


----------



## tombo (Jan 20, 2009)

A 2 bed room at Tropical Breeze in April would be a great trade for someone who can travel then. It usually is warm every day although I am not sure the ocean will be warm enough to swim in yet. This timeframe should be after the spring break crowds leave and before Memorial Day officially kicks summer off. I am surprised that it has been available for more than a day even though it is in the off season. For many families travel to the beach is only possible when the kids are not in school leaving great trades available for those off us who are empty nesters.


----------



## tombo (Jan 20, 2009)

What a coincidence. We were discussing Tropical Breeze resort in Panama City Beach. I just checked e-bay and there is a 2 bed room 2 bath Escapes to Tropical Breeze listed today with a buy it now price of $387. Week 18 is a May week (not a summer week when kids are out of school) but it is a good time of year to visit and should be a great trader through either II or RCI. I would buy it myself but I have promised my wife that I won't buy any more weeks anywhere at any price.

Let me know if a TUGGER gets it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/FLORIDA-PANHAND...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 20, 2009)

*That seems like a really awesome price on that timeshare!*

I have 9th-graders, so we're tied to summers and spring break only.  My mother owns week #18 in Hilton Head and it is always fantastic weather there during that week, so I am sure it would be awesome also on the Panhandle.  Amazing that someone hasn't snapped up that Buy-It-Now price.  I'm somewhat dreading being an empty-nester as it grows closer each year, but the opportunities for exchanging will be one benefit I have to look forward to!:whoopie:


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 27, 2009)

*I saw it!  I snagged it!  I found a couple of great ones tonight, but you sold me!*



tombo said:


> There is a reason you don't see much availability on the panhandle, and that is because the panhandle is wonderful!
> 
> The beaches anywhere on the panhandle are wide soft sugar white sand with blue green water similar to what you see in the caribbean.
> 
> ...



I have the choice of a 2BR at Landmark for 8/1/09, a 2BR at the Galleon in Key West for 8/15/09 or a 2BR at the Lighthouse on Sanibel for 7/18/09.  It's been a tough call because offers something a bit different from the other.  Currently, the Landmark is confirmed because you can't hold the Points resorts and other two are on hold for 24 hours.  You've got to start somewhere, so I guess I'll start at the top and maybe work my way down the coast.  I know we'll enjoy the white sandy beaches and the turqoise water, having that balcony with its views, and checking out Pier Park.

Thanks, Tombo, and everyone else!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tough call as all areas are very different from each other as are the beaches and all great choices.

Here  is how I decide our trips in cases like this:
For us the beach /view is very important 
Read Tug and trip advisor reviews for the resorts, places to eat,things to do




Sanibel- you've always wanted to go there. There are bike trails. It is laid back and there are lots of Mom and Pop places to eat.Seashells like no where else that I have seen.You can get to other places off island like Ft Myers,Bonita Springs and Naples for other things to do if you even want to leave the island.

Key West- great trade. Nightlife. Can drive to other places in the keys like Marathon and John Pennekamp Park.

Panhandle-check out Destin, Rosemary Beach,Watercolor and Seaside(where they filmed the movie with Jim Carey-Truman) about 30-40 miles from PCB. These are names of the towns. Pastel colored homes in a town square setting on rt 30A. 
Amusement area in PCB was rundown 6-8 years back but the Pier is new. Lot of places were having a facelift on Rt 30A.
Beaches and water are just wonderful so you would really enjoy a balcony view for sure. Wide beaches with clean ,soft sand.
http://www.rosemarybeach.com
http://www.seasidefl.com

Good luck in your choice. In any case you can do one of the others in 2010.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Thanks, pcgirl!*

You have provided lots of useful and helpful information through your posts.  I think I have ruled out Key West since the things we would like to do would take a bit more cash than we will have this year and nightlife isn't high on things we would want to do.  The trade available on Sanibel wouldn't be my choice since it sets across from the street from the beach.  I'm leaning heavily towards PCB because of the beaches, views from the balcony and some of the sights and things to do in the area.


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 27, 2009)

Egret1986:  FWIW, LRC is a great timeshare.  It happens to be on the Bay side of Periwinkle Drive.  Across Periwinkle Drive are more resorts, such as SBCII, and the Gulf side of Sanibel.  There is a beach on the Bay side of Periwinkle, but I'm not sure how nice it is.  Certainly the Gulf side beaches are very nice and the shelling is quite good.

There is a very nice review of LRC on the Other Site that you may want to look at.

I just looked at the Google view of that end of the island to refresh my memory.  The beach in front of LRC is quite nice.  You may walk on it to the Lighthouse Pier, the Lighthouse, and the Gulf side beaches.  There is no need to cross the road.


HTH


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 27, 2009)

*FWIW is worth something and thank you for your input.*



Bwolf said:


> Egret1986:  FWIW, LRC is a great timeshare.  It happens to be on the Bay side of Periwinkle Drive.  Across Periwinkle Drive are more resorts, such as SBCII, and the Gulf side of Sanibel.  There is a beach on the Bay side of Periwinkle, but I'm not sure how nice it is.  Certainly the Gulf side beaches are very nice and the shelling is quite good.
> 
> There is a very nice review of LRC on the Other Site that you may want to look at.
> 
> ...



Everyone is great for chiming in on this self-imposed dilemma of mine.  I appreciate your input.  I'll check out the nice review on the Other Site.


----------



## tombo (Jan 27, 2009)

Let us know where you finally decide to go, and let us know how you liked your choice when you return. All 3 choices sound great and I don't think you could make a bad choice. 

Of the 3 choices I can only speak about Landmark from personal experience, and it is a resort I love, in an area I love, on one of my favorite beaches in the world. I have traded for a week there in early September myself through RCI. This resort is older, but well maintained, and every room has a private balcony with views you must see to believe. It is not plush like a Marriott, but it is nicely furnished with washer/dryer and the rooms are large.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 27, 2009)

*I don't know anything about Marriott properties, so I won't be comparing*



tombo said:


> Let us know where you finally decide to go, and let us know how you liked your choice when you return. All 3 choices sound great and I don't think you could make a bad choice.
> 
> Of the 3 choices I can only speak about Landmark from personal experience, and it is a resort I love, in an area I love, on one of my favorite beaches in the world. I have traded for a week there in early September myself through RCI. This resort is older, but well maintained, and every room has a private balcony with views you must see to believe. It is not plush like a Marriott, but it is nicely furnished with washer/dryer and the rooms are large.



Well maintained, a balcony with views, nicely furnished, a washer and dryer and large rooms is basically all I could ask for.  I'm not really a fan of high rises that require using elevators.  Key West is out of the running this year due to the activities that we would be interested in if we went there.  Your comment though about watching the sunset from the balcony, preparing dinner in the unit with after-dinner drinks back on the balcony spoke to me.  The powdery white sand and the blue-green water was the icing.  I think we can make this a not-too-expensive vacation and have a great new vacation experience. 

I have until this evening to cancel Landmark without losing anything, so unless I have a drastic change of heart, it's going to be PCB.  I'm concerned with Sanibel in July being too hot for the activities that we would be interested in there.  That might be a place that I'll have to rent for the timeframe I would need.

Thanks, again!


----------



## tombo (Jan 27, 2009)

This is the Landmark web site. The scrolling pictures at the top are of the rooftop areas and boardwalk. If you scroll down by the floor plans the left side is a slide show of the interior and the right side has pictures of the deck and views from the deck. If the pictures aren't alternating refresh. These will give you a good feel for the resort. 
http://www.landmarkpcb.com/Landmark/amenities.htm

The resort has 2 elevators and the only time I ever have had to wait for an elevator is check in and check out days. When you hit B on the elevator, it isn't for basement, it is for Beach. You get off of the elevator, walk 10 feet out the door, and across a 6 foot boardwalk to the sugar white sand beach.


This is a typical week's activity list.

http://www.landmarkpcb.com/Landmark/activities_schedule.htm

There are gas grills looking at the beach where we always cook at least one steak dinner. Also the cook-out gives you a hot dog, chips, and a drink for $3 or substitute hamburger and it is only $4. They cook it for you on the beach and they have tomatoes, lettuce pickles etc. This is 2 days where I know what I am eating for lunch. Also they have ice cream a couple of days. On Wed nights from 7pm to 8:30 PM they have a singer with a guitar for free (although we tip him).


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Unfortunately, I believe a week won't be long enough to do everything!!!!*



tombo said:


> This is the Landmark web site. The scrolling pictures at the top are of the rooftop areas and boardwalk. If you scroll down by the floor plans the left side is a slide show of the interior and the right side has pictures of the deck and views from the deck. If the pictures aren't alternating refresh. These will give you a good feel for the resort.
> http://www.landmarkpcb.com/Landmark/amenities.htm
> 
> The resort has 2 elevators and the only time I ever have had to wait for an elevator is check in and check out days. When you hit B on the elevator, it isn't for basement, it is for Beach. You get off of the elevator, walk 10 feet out the door, and across a 6 foot boardwalk to the sugar white sand beach.
> ...



I can't wait!!!!   PCB and Landmark are going to be the perfect fit for us!  

I almost choked coming up on 11:00 pm last night before RCI closed.  I was torn regarding the hold on Lighthouse Resort on Sanibel after reading JLB's recent review on that resort over on TS4ms.

But after checking out the area and what's available (thanks for the links), this is going to be the best choice for us for our first trip to the Gulf Coast.  Tombo, thanks for all your help!  I'm giddy with excitement!  I am free of the indecision at last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Thank you, Bwolf, for sending me to that review!*



Bwolf said:


> Egret1986:  FWIW, LRC is a great timeshare.  It happens to be on the Bay side of Periwinkle Drive.  Across Periwinkle Drive are more resorts, such as SBCII, and the Gulf side of Sanibel.  There is a beach on the Bay side of Periwinkle, but I'm not sure how nice it is.  Certainly the Gulf side beaches are very nice and the shelling is quite good.
> 
> There is a very nice review of LRC on the Other Site that you may want to look at.
> 
> ...



Not only was that an awesome review, I also found that the unit on hold is a great unit with a bay view.  I haven't released it yet.  I am definitely torn on this one.  Thank you so much for chiming in!!!!!


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 28, 2009)

Egret1986:  You are welcome.  

I'm sure wherever you go you will have a nice vacation.  I just wanted to give you a heads-up about LRC.


----------



## Trade Ninja (Jan 29, 2009)

tombo said:


> What a coincidence. We were discussing Tropical Breeze resort in Panama City Beach. I just checked e-bay and there is a 2 bed room 2 bath Escapes to Tropical Breeze listed today with a buy it now price of $387. Week 18 is a May week (not a summer week when kids are out of school) but it is a good time of year to visit and should be a great trader through either II or RCI. I would buy it myself but I have promised my wife that I won't buy any more weeks anywhere at any price.
> 
> Let me know if a TUGGER gets it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FLORIDA-PANHAND...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



I actually talked to you about buying at landmark-
I saw this deal ( week 18 unit #409 at Escapes to tropical breeze )
and bought it up- I talked to the manager of the resort and getting a unit there for $400 is crazy cheap )- 
as for the guy who said he bought the unit, I hope they didn t sell it to both of us! I already paid the $1422!


----------



## RIMike (Jan 29, 2009)

*Tampa Bay south to Marco Island*



Egret1986 said:


> I can't believe in all our travels, we've never been to the West coast of  Florida.  I've read about all the areas and the resorts, along with reviews here on TUG and elsewhere and I still am unsure.  Too many great choices I suppose.  I wish I could get something for Spring break (April 2010), but I think since the timeframe is a one-week period that my chances are slim to get what I want.  My only other option is summer.  There are four of us; Mom, Dad and what will be two 16-year-olds boys.  We're not interested in shopping, restaurants and nightlife.   I've been looking at Marco Island, Sanibel, Siesta Key, Sarasota, Fort Meyers areas.  My sons enjoy the beach.  They have a good time and enjoy Hilton Head.  For the next two years, we're trying to keep vacation costs down, so the Caribbean isn't an option but would like to find somewhere with bluer waters and whiter sands and more tropical.  I started a thread a few weeks back about snorkeling on the West coast, but didn't get any feedback on that.  So I guess there aren't any really good snorkeling areas.  Checking out the Everglades, kayaking, jet skiing, eco tours, shelling, biking are the kinds of things that would be of interest to us (outdoor activities, nature).  June is the wettest, July is the hottest and August has the best potential for hurricanes.  Which month and where?  Any input anyone?  In RCI, I've seen availability on Marco at the HGVC resorts, one on Sanibel, a couple in Fort Meyers, a couple in Sarasota.  I haven't seen too much on the Panhandle, which many have raved about.  If you've got the time to share your thoughts about your favorite areas and/or resorts, I'd be really interested!  Thanks!



Many have suggested on here resorts on the West Coast of Florida in the panhandle.  While I love the beautiful beaches of the panhandle, I do not actually consider the panhandle the west coast of Florida.  As a former resident of the panhandle and current resident of West Florida (Tampa Bay Area), from your description, I would say any TS that is Tampa Bay or south on the west side of the state.  All the ones mentioned are nice:  Clearwater, Pass-a-grill, Longboat Key, ect.  Further south, Sanibel Island and Marco Island are very nice too.  The last one is the closest one to the Everglades and outdoor activities that are not primarily beach related.  Good Luck, tell us what you decide.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Well, I'm still looking at 2010 Summer*

But this past week I put a few on hold until I made a decision.  There was The Galleon in Key West, Lighthouse Resort on Sanibel and Landmark in Panama City Beach.  I ended up confirming the Landmark in PCB because it had a lot of the outdoor activities we were looking for and cash-wise, it made the most sense at this time.  We weren't planning any more trips for 2009 (so why was I looking at availability then?).  It was tough to let the other two resorts go, but I am still looking for 2010 and haven't decided yet because all the areas; Sanibel, the Keys, Marco Island, Longboat Key, Captiva, Anna Maria Island; all sound wonderful.  But I will post back when I snag that 2010 week.


----------



## jamstew (Jan 31, 2009)

Jim Bryan said:


> Anna Maria, Long Boat Key, St Pete Beach, Pass a Grille, Indian Rocks Beach, Clearwater Beach.



I love Pass a Grille! No high rises *at all*. I don't think there was anything over 4 floors, and only one of those. It's totally laid back, but you have St. Pete next door if you get bored.


----------



## jamstew (Jan 31, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> I can't wait!!!!   PCB and Landmark are going to be the perfect fit for us!
> 
> I almost choked coming up on 11:00 pm last night before RCI closed.  I was torn regarding the hold on Lighthouse Resort on Sanibel after reading JLB's recent review on that resort over on TS4ms.
> 
> But after checking out the area and what's available (thanks for the links), this is going to be the best choice for us for our first trip to the Gulf Coast.  Tombo, thanks for all your help!  I'm giddy with excitement!  I am free of the indecision at last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations! You'll be spoiled by the Panhandle beaches. I've been spending time in Pensacola/Destin/PCB for nearly 50 years, and I haven't found prettier beaches anywhere in the US (just MHO).


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Spoiled?!!!!!!  I like the sounds of that!*



jamstew said:


> Congratulations! You'll be spoiled by the Panhandle beaches. I've been spending time in Pensacola/Destin/PCB for nearly 50 years, and I haven't found prettier beaches anywhere in the US (just MHO).




I can't wait!


----------



## tombo (Feb 1, 2009)

Trade Ninja said:


> I actually talked to you about buying at landmark-
> I saw this deal ( week 18 unit #409 at Escapes to tropical breeze )
> and bought it up- I talked to the manager of the resort and getting a unit there for $400 is crazy cheap )-
> as for the guy who said he bought the unit, I hope they didn t sell it to both of us! I already paid the $1422!



I have been out of town since Thursday with no internet access so I didn't get your post until tonight. 

Congratulations! I know you will love this area and resort. Buying a week for $400 six months ago would have not been possible, so buying in today's depressed market has really gotten you a deal. I would have purchased that week myself if I didn't already own too many, and if I hadn't promised my wife that I wouldn't buy any more weeks at any price. I haven't heard anyone else claim to have purchased that week except for you, so you should be fine. I have a week 22 there but it is only a 1 bed room. I wanted a 2 bed room like you purchased but when I bought my week it was only the second week at Tropical Breeze I had ever seen for sale on e-bay. Your week was the third I have ever seen on e-bay. You got a great deal and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## tombo (Feb 1, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> But this past week I put a few on hold until I made a decision.  There was The Galleon in Key West, Lighthouse Resort on Sanibel and Landmark in Panama City Beach.  I ended up confirming the Landmark in PCB because it had a lot of the outdoor activities we were looking for and cash-wise, it made the most sense at this time.  We weren't planning any more trips for 2009 (so why was I looking at availability then?).  It was tough to let the other two resorts go, but I am still looking for 2010 and haven't decided yet because all the areas; Sanibel, the Keys, Marco Island, Longboat Key, Captiva, Anna Maria Island; all sound wonderful.  But I will post back when I snag that 2010 week.



 Feel free to ask me if you have any questions about the area restaurants or activities. The front desk can help you with good advice and directions too. Don't forget to visit Pier Park where they have many restaurants and stores including one of the few Margaritaville locations anywhere. Also the local marine attraction (Gulfworld) is a lot nicer than it looks from the outside.
http://www.gulfworldmarinepark.com/ . It is not Sea World by any means, but great if you have kids and fun for adults too. It is a fun thing to do for 4 hours or so if you can ever drag yourself away from the beach.

You will love this vacation and I would be willing to bet you will want to go back again and again and again.  I need to quit telling everyone how great this area is because it is already hard enough for me to get a warm weather trade to the panhandle area.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 28, 2009)

*I've gone Florida West Coast Crazy...I can't leave it alone now.*

Okay, since starting this thread, I got an exchange for the Panhandle this August at the Landmark Resort in PCB.  We're excited about that and looking forward to it.  I confirmed a hold on Tortuga Beach Club on Sanibel for August 2010 for my birthday (yeah, I know, beware of possible hurricanes).  We're leaving in two weeks for the Resort on Cocoa Beach and have been anticipating this trip to get away for some sunshine, warmth and relaxation.

Well, I am always up after midnight, so I like doing last minute RCI Point searches in Weeks.  We're flying into MCO for our Cocoa Beach trip and fortunately reserved a car a long time ago and got great rates on both the car and airfares.

I saw several resorts last minute for the week we will be in Florida, and I am considering one of them as opposed to Cocoa Beach.

Sanibel Beach Club II 2BR, Charter Club of Marco Island 2BR, or Sandpiper Beach Club 2BR on Siesta Key.  I would have to stick with MCO which is about a 4-hour drive to Marco and Sanibel and a 2-hour drive to Siesta Key.

I have re-read this thread over again, looked at the resort reviews, googled the resorts and areas, etc.

This will be Easter week and I consider these to be hard trades from my experience for this time of year.  I see them in the dead of summer/hurricane season.

I don't relish the idea of having to drive 4 hours from the airport to the resort, but I definitely like the idea of being on the Gulf Coast as opposed to Cocoa Beach, although we were perfectly happy with that.

Now, I need to decide in the next 24-36 hours (before holds are released), whether or not to keep one of these or continue on to Cocoa Beach.  I'm leaning towards Sanibel Beach Club II for Ding Darling and the bike trails.  Marco Island is of interest because the unit would have a gulf view and it's relatively close to the Everglades (which interests at least one of my sons who is still awake and I discussed my dilemma with).  Siesta Key has also been discussed and Sandpiper has very good reviews, as well as the area.  They are all Gold Crown, including the Resort at Cocoa Beach.

I really need to get off this kick I've been on the last several months of looking at availability on the Gulf Coast.

I guess I'll gather the family around tomorrow and discuss it with them.  I posted this because, of course, I'm interested in what my fellow TUGGERS might have to say.


----------



## Steve (Mar 28, 2009)

*Sanibel Beach Club II*

I used to own a week at Sanibel Beach Club II, and it's a great place.  It is right on the gulf and only a block up the beach from the historic lighthouse.  It's where the island ends and you can walk from the gulf side to the bay side and back.  There is a nice park there, and it is beautiful.

Sanibel is close enough to visit the Everglades for a day...if you want to.  But you may not want to leave the Fort Myers area.  The Thomas Edison and Henry Ford winter homes (and laboratory) are fascinating.  There are also the usual outlet shops, mini golf, etc.  

Cocoa Beach is nice...but Sanibel is a special place...and it will be warmer at this time of the year.  I vote for Sanibel.   

Steve


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 28, 2009)

*You know, Steve, when I re-read the posts, I was hoping you would respond*

and you did.  Man, o Man, why couldn't I just leave well enough alone?  I'm so torn.  I have a friend that's willing to take the Cocoa Beach off my hands if we choose one of the others.  I know I've been intrigued by going to Sanibel since 1984 when that was one of the selling points provided by the salesman when he indicated I could exchange into a resort on Sanibel with purchased week (blue beach week), which has never happened.  Now, I have the opportunity.  Yikes, everything was mapped out for Cocoa Beach, but your previous post(s) indicated that this is somewhere that would most likely be what we're looking for.  Thanks for posting, Steve!


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Thank you so much for this link, BWolf.  It's terriffic!!!*



Bwolf said:


> Sanibel also has Captiva adjacent.  South Seas on Captiva is a nice resort.  There are charters to go shelling on some of the nearby islands.  Check out:
> 
> http://www.bestofsanibelcaptiva.com/
> 
> ...




I'm getting to go to Sanibel this Easter (last minute exchange)!!!  We're thrilled and all this TUGGER info and this link sure are helpful for my last minute planning!  

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Wow, I got a last-minute exchange into Sanibel*



RIMike said:


> Good Luck, tell us what you decide.



We're going for Easter week, staying at Sanibel Beach Club II.  I'm thrilled!  All you great TUGGERS have been so, so helpful (as usual)!

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Steve (Mar 29, 2009)

*Good Choice.*



Egret1986 said:


> I'm getting to go to Sanibel this Easter (last minute exchange)!!!  We're thrilled and all this TUGGER info and this link sure are helpful for my last minute planning!
> 
> Thanks!!!!



This means you decided to keep the Sanibel exchange.  Congratulations!  I think you'll really enjoy it.  You'll have to post a trip report when you get back.

Steve


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 29, 2009)

*We're going to Sanibel!!!!!!!!*



Steve said:


> Cocoa Beach is nice...but Sanibel is a special place...and it will be warmer at this time of the year.  I vote for Sanibel.
> 
> Steve




It's a done deal!!!!!  Thank you for your suggestions!!!!!  I can hardly contain myself after checking out a link BWolf shared!!!!!


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 30, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> I'm getting to go to Sanibel this Easter (last minute exchange)!!!  We're thrilled and all this TUGGER info and this link sure are helpful for my last minute planning!
> 
> Thanks!!!!



You are quite welcome.  If you haven't already, be sure to tell the folks there how much you like their site.

I'd like to hear about Easter on Sanibel, if you'll give us a trip report.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 30, 2009)

*I absolutely will do a trip report on return,*

as well as a resort review.  Thanks, BWolf and Steve!


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Back from Sanibel Beach Club II Easter Week*



Bwolf said:


> I'd like to hear about Easter on Sanibel, if you'll give us a trip report.



We had a very nice trip (too short, of course).  It was nice weather all week (except one afternoon that was a bit stormy, but it gave us a chance to just kick back and relax at the condo).  The air temps were mid- to upper- 80's and the sea temp was 83-85 degrees.

The shelling, for me, was a relaxing way to spend the day at the beach.  I got so caught up in it one afternoon that I walked farther than time really allowed and my husband and one of my sons came looking for me when I was still gone well after dark.

I posted a review on the resort, which fit the bill.  We like smaller resorts (29 units) and we were located in Building 1, closest to the Gulf with a great view from the unit.  I loved the location of this resort, which was very low-key and quiet.  We don't usually participate in resort-sponsored activities, so the fact that there weren't really any, was fine with us.  The resort was very well-maintained and the condo was good-sized.

It was great being someplace warm for Spring Break, where you could go swimming in the sea and the water was warm.  The resort provided bikes, which was great since we enjoy biking on bike trails. 

We have been to Hilton Head SC many times and Sanibel reminded me a lot of Hilton Head (being non-commercial, natural beaches, bike trails).  

I confirmed an exchange into Sanibel for August 2010 (for my birthday week) prior to getting this last minute exchange for Easter week.  I am a bit skeptical about mid-August though.  We rode by the resort (Tortuga Beach Club).  It appears to be a larger resort, and probably won't have the views that we enjoyed at Sanibel Beach Club II.  However, the TUG reviews are very good for Tortuga.  

Now, we're looking forward to our next Florida Gulf Coast vacation where we've never been -- Landmark Resort at Panama City.  

I appreciate everyone's assistance in helping us to decide where to visit for our initial trips to the Florida Gulf Coast.


----------



## Steve (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the trip report.  I'm glad you had such a good time on Sanibel Island!

Steve


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the trip report, Egret1986.  SBCII is a very nice resort.  Resorts on Sanibel really don't need activities.  The beach, Ding Darling, and other activities are nearby.

I'm glad you enjoyed it.

So far as August, it will likely be nice and warm and a bit less crowded than Easter.  We go week 39 (Sep-Oct) and enjoy that time.  Of course, some of the restaurants and other activities are shut down, but we don't mind.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 20, 2009)

*It is afterall my birthday week in August that is reserved.*



Bwolf said:


> So far as August, it will likely be nice and warm and a bit less crowded than Easter.  We go week 39 (Sep-Oct) and enjoy that time.  Of course, some of the restaurants and other activities are shut down, but we don't mind.



How often do we working adults get to be off for our birthday?  The shelling and beach walking and bike riding are great and made for a very relaxing vacation.  I'm finding that relaxing vacations, as opposed to being on the go, go, go are becoming more desirable.  Sanibel is definitely about relaxing.  I'm glad I was able to get there this year.  It was in the 40s and low 50s at home here in Virginia while I was gone.  I came back with a beautiful golden tan and a smile on my face!


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 21, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> How often do we working adults get to be off for our birthday?  The shelling and beach walking and bike riding are great and made for a very relaxing vacation.  I'm finding that relaxing vacations, as opposed to being on the go, go, go are becoming more desirable.  Sanibel is definitely about relaxing.  I'm glad I was able to get there this year.  It was in the 40s and low 50s at home here in Virginia while I was gone.  I came back with a beautiful golden tan and a smile on my face!




Sanibel is our relaxing vacation.  We first visited on my wife's birthday, but the time we bought is two weeks before that.  She doesn't mind.  It will be interesting to hear about August on Sanibel.


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 22, 2009)

BTW, your review of SBCII is very nice.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 27, 2009)

*I got a Week 29 1BR tonight on eBay at Escapes! Tropical Breeze*



tombo said:


> I have been out of town since Thursday with no internet access so I didn't get your post until tonight.
> 
> Congratulations! I know you will love this area and resort. Buying a week for $400 six months ago would have not been possible, so buying in today's depressed market has really gotten you a deal. I would have purchased that week myself if I didn't already own too many, and if I hadn't promised my wife that I wouldn't buy any more weeks at any price. I haven't heard anyone else claim to have purchased that week except for you, so you should be fine. I have a week 22 there but it is only a 1 bed room. I wanted a 2 bed room like you purchased but when I bought my week it was only the second week at Tropical Breeze I had ever seen for sale on e-bay. Your week was the third I have ever seen on e-bay. You got a great deal and you will not be disappointed.



I would have also preferred a 2BR, but I am thrilled to get a summer week for the price I did; $455!  It comes with the 2009 week, which I won't be able to use, so I'll probably put it up for rent.  We've got an exchange coming up for the first week of August at Landmark and I'm looking forward to checking the area out, as well as my new purchase.  Tombo, there are no TUG reviews for this resort that I could find, so I look forward to reading yours when you get back from your week.  While I was researching (search on Google) there was a TUG thread that came up with you discussing the resort with Mel.  It sounds like it is a well-managed resort with the HOA in control.  I read some other reviews on RCI and another site, and there were no negatives.


----------

